# Own "Getaway" on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and HD Digital Download 11/26



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

EXPERIENCE THE THRILL OF THE CHASE WHEN

Getaway

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY , DVD and DIGITAL HD ON NOVEMBER 26 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and DVD include exhilarating behind-the-scenes content and interviews with the cast and crew!



All disc versions feature UltraViolet



Burbank, CA, October 2, 2013– Experience the gritty, heart-pounding action thriller “Getaway” when it arrives onto Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD on November 26 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Starring Academy Award® nominee Ethan Hawke and Selena Gomez, “Getaway” is the story of a former race car driver who is pitted against the clock in a desperate, high-speed attempt to save the life of his kidnapped wife.



Directed by Courtney Solomon (“An American Haunting”), “Getaway” stars Academy Award nominee Ethan Hawke (“Training Day,” “The Purge,” “Before Midnight”), actress and international music sensation Selena Gomez (“Spring Breakers,” “Wizards of Waverly Place”) and Academy Award winner Jon Voight (“Coming Home,” the “National Treasure” films). 



“Getaway” will be available on single disc Blu-ray for $29.98 and on single disc DVD for $28.98. The Blu-ray features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray, and the theatrical version in standard definition on DVD. Both the single disc Blu-ray and the single disc DVD include UltraViolet, which allows consumers to download and instantly stream the standard definition theatrical version of the film to a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players.*


----------

